# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hello Buffalo New York......Welcome Home!

## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Jamaica welcomes you home to the sun and the fun!! No shovel required......just sunscreen and a bathing suit. Grab a plane and meet us at the airport. Instead of getting stuck in the snow, let us transport you to your fantastic hotel, with a cold beer in hand......instead of cold hands and feet. Time to leave the mittens and socks at home. Cold wet snow is not invited to this party.......make new friends with our spectacular warm hot sands.
Contact Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours for all your holiday transport needs. Time to leave "old man winter" where he belongs. Contact Kevin 876 378 8555 or www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com TripAdvisor approved!!

----------

